# ENJOYING THE SUN!



## DeanS (Dec 9, 2011)

Eggroll (left), Aladar (center) and Climber (right) enjoy the sun on a blistering 50* day...no wind...just sun! Off to pick up a load of Mazuri! Enjoy!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 9, 2011)

Aladar is showing them how its done...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2011)

I just love those tortoises. I'm not a big fan of the sulcata, but there are a few here on the forum that I can't get enough of "looking." Your light ones, Dean, are in that group.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow.. I always thought Eggroll was really tiny. She doesn't look that tiny here! 
But aww!! Such a cute expression  Love this pic!


----------



## DeanS (Dec 9, 2011)

lushcious said:


> Wow.. I always thought Eggroll was really tiny. She doesn't look that tiny here!
> But aww!! Such a cute expression  Love this pic!



You're thinking about Snowflake...her sister (from the same clutch) and half her size!


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 9, 2011)

Woops! Both are so cute anyway  You're lucky to have such beautiful torts!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 9, 2011)

AWSOME ..... thats the biggest Ivory I've seen! ... cool~


----------



## DeanS (Dec 9, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> AWSOME ..... thats the biggest Ivory I've seen! ... cool~



Yeah! I've been digging your blonde leopard...I'd almost trade! Almost


----------



## bigred (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice pics- I kinda like that name eggroll


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 9, 2011)

I love how Aladar's feet are all strait back like he just passed out.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 9, 2011)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I love how Aladar's feet are all strait back like he just passed out.



I agree. What a funny picture.


----------



## ascott (Dec 9, 2011)

"Okay guys, this is what we have to do...we all line up here and lay real cute and stare at this corner....the five toes will notice how cute we are, they will take our pics and then come back after awhile and notice us still here....they are a curious sort, they will lay down on the ground to look in the corner to see what we are looking at and BAM they will pull those little chunks of heaven out of this damn crack and we will score a munchie...patience young ones, patience"


, that's all I heard in this ole peanut of mine....I don't make the rules in there, only try to survive them....lol


----------



## DeanS (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Angela...that capped the day perfectly!


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2011)

Man! They are looking fantastic Dean. All three of them are sporting absolutely gorgeous carapaces. 

Pull your temp gun out and temp that spot and their carapaces for us would ya? I bet its at least mid-70's in that corner in the sun, even on a 50 degree day.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> Man! They are looking fantastic Dean. All three of them are sporting absolutely gorgeous carapaces.
> 
> Pull your temp gun out and temp that spot and their carapaces for us would ya? I bet its at least mid-70's in that corner in the sun, even on a 50 degree day.



Tom ... to wild you said that ./... I tried that yesterday with the group of cherrys, one of the big males just kicking it in the sun ...his carapace temp hit 92 ! 



DeanS said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > AWSOME ..... thats the biggest Ivory I've seen! ... cool~
> ...



Double superlative mostest is 1885, from U.S. Southern and Black English.
aka " almost" .......


----------



## DeanS (Dec 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> Man! They are looking fantastic Dean. All three of them are sporting absolutely gorgeous carapaces.
> 
> Pull your temp gun out and temp that spot and their carapaces for us would ya? I bet its at least mid-70's in that corner in the sun, even on a 50 degree day.



I wish I woulda thought of that yesterday! But I did pick up Eggroll and she was toasty...if I had to guess, I'd say upper 90s...she was actually warmer than my skin


----------



## DeanS (Dec 11, 2011)

OK! Just did a temp reading off all the torts' carapaces...and YES! They're all sunning themselves in the same corner.

Aladar...91
Climber...93
Eggroll...91
Snowflake...89
Jamie...94

...and the mercury reads 56 right now!


----------



## Kvoigt (Dec 11, 2011)

DeanS said:


> OK! Just did a temp reading off all the torts' carapaces...and YES! They're all sunning themselves in the same corner.
> 
> Aladar...91
> Climber...93
> ...







i took my leo out today and it was about 45ish.. but was bright and sunny warm ne wind even for me i was in a t-shirt. he hadnt been out for a while (like weeks and weeks awhile!!!)so i felt it was warm enuf and he neede the sun...he felt warm to the touch for the 20 min he was outside and had a blast cruising all over the place


----------

